# Anyone living in kenya



## tagore (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi I wish to know more about Kenya. Will appreciate if someone who can speak english to reply here


----------



## ronohkc (Mar 31, 2014)

Kenya is a lovely place with lovely people. I understand security may not be as bad as papers can sometimes put. Precautions are avoid night travel in country, avoid crowded areas because country prone to attacks. There are lots of outdoors, climate great. Hope the info is helpful


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

ronohkc said:


> Kenya is a lovely place with lovely people. I understand security may not be as bad as papers can sometimes put. Precautions are avoid night travel in country, avoid crowded areas because country prone to attacks. There are lots of outdoors, climate great. Hope the info is helpful


Are you talking about normal general crime or serious threats like acts of terror?


----------



## ronohkc (Mar 31, 2014)

Meant serious acts like terror which can be unpredictable


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, i see..


----------



## annakagenya (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello there,
Am anna from kenya in Nairobi city.
Kenya is a good country with very friendly people. Current situation as at now is bad in lamu due to insecurity and terror threats.
But soo many expatriates living very well here in kenya.
No need of worries.
Karibu sana kenya.


----------

